# CPU Temperatur-Überwachungs Tool?



## AiK8688 (29. April 2012)

*CPU Temperatur-Überwachungs Tool?*

Hallo,

ich brauche einen Temp-Toll für CPU? Könnt ihr mir welchen empehlen?

MSI Afterburne 2.2.0 habe ich und CPU-Z 1.60.1

Danke im voraus!

Mfg


----------



## turbosnake (29. April 2012)

*AW: CPU Temperatur-Überwachungs Tool?*

Core-Temp und Open Hardware Monitor wobei der noch mehr hat.


----------



## AiK8688 (29. April 2012)

*AW: CPU Temperatur-Überwachungs Tool?*

Danke schön!


----------



## AiK8688 (29. April 2012)

*AW: CPU Temperatur-Überwachungs Tool?*

Was ist der unterschied zwischen Open Hardware Monitor und  HWMonitor von CPUID?

Welches soll ich instalieren?


----------



## hatterboy (29. April 2012)

Coretemp und Hwmonitor sind beide gut. Ich benutze sie und bin zufrieden.


----------



## derP4computer (29. April 2012)

*AW: CPU Temperatur-Überwachungs Tool?*

Zur Ergänzung: HWMonitor - Download - CHIP Online


----------



## AchtBit (30. April 2012)

*AW: CPU Temperatur-Überwachungs Tool?*

Die meisten Infos bekommst von 

HWiNFO32 Download

Liegt auch daran, dass HWinfo32 im 2 Wochen Takt Updates liefert und das schon seit Jahren


----------



## killah (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: CPU Temperatur-Überwachungs Tool?*

hat aida oder everest nicht so ne funktion gehabt?


----------



## coroc (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: CPU Temperatur-Überwachungs Tool?*

Aida geht auch, ich habs bei mir drauf und s läuft wie ne 1


----------

